

Google Wallet may not be secure - rpikencal
http://www.techieinsider.com/news/13397

======
GiraffeNecktie
"All of this should raise some major concerns with everyone."

Well. Yeah. How is it even possible that Google did not perform their own
security audit for a new credit card payment tool?

